

Digital Ocean's network is down? - komrade
https://www.digitalocean.com
My sites are down and I cannot sign in to their site.
======
JohnTHaller
One of the backbones is having issues. I think over in Level 3 land, again.
I'm on Time Warner and unable to reach anything at Rackspace, Facebook,
Hotmail, etc.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Level3 has been having a lot of intermittent outages recently..

------
JohnTHaller
It's an issue with Level 3. Details here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576399)

------
petercooper
My DO based services, which are monitored by Pingdom, are all still showing as
up. Internet Traffic Report is showing several routers as down in North
America however:
[http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm](http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm)

~~~
mikecane
Wow, if I'm counting correctly, eleven routers down. WTF happened? Is this a
cyber attack?

~~~
elliottcarlson
That's insignificant - there are always routers down, and the 24 hour traffic
index is stable.

------
mikecane
There seems to be an issue with the entire Net this morning.

Drudge Report unreachable.

Same for Twitter.

And WordPress dotcom's link to their Amazon S3 image storage is broken too.

~~~
xfax
Damn. Looking forward to reading CloudFlare's post-mortem blog post on this.
Seems to be widespread.

------
zarvox
Update from
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/) :

    
    
      Networking Issue in NY1 Facility
      
      At this time, we are currently investigating an issue in our NY1 facility.
      
      We are working to determine the exact cause/resolution of
      the issue and will provide details as soon as they
      become available.

------
njpatel
Can ssh into some of the instances (and from there contact all the instances
internally), but http/https ports definitely don't work. I think it's only
NY1.

I realised, it would be great for cloudflare to optionally allow us to show a
better 'down' page for non-static sites like dashboards etc. Right now it's
showing the same page with a bar on top (and obviously login etc won't work),
ideally it would show a static page where we could explain something is wrong,
without login boxes etc.

------
zarvox
As of this posting,
[https://www.digitalocean.com/login](https://www.digitalocean.com/login) is
returning CloudFlare's "Always Online" cache.

I just got woken up by two of our boxes being unreachable, but one of my other
boxes is up, so maybe it's just affecting one of their datacenters?

------
mikecane
I know WordPress dotcom uses Amazon S3 storage for images, so my blog isn't
showing any due to this outage.

Amazon apparently also uses its own S3 for images because right now at Amazon
none of the product images are showing.

------
ddorian43
It took a while(5seconds) but it opened for me.

Next time check:
[http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/](http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/)

~~~
entropyneur
> Next time check:
> [http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/](http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/)

Huh... Not the best source really. It took >30 minutes between I got an alert
from the monitoring service and an update appearing on the status site.

~~~
cobrabyte
Same here. Pingdom let me know one of my sites was down roughly 20 minutes
before DO added their notification to the status page. Unfortunately, it
appears all of my DO instances are in the NY1 facility. Bad on me.

------
tgeek
everyone saying they can't hit certain sites(images on Wordpress/amazon/etc)
is actually seeing the affect of their ISP's networks and the CDNs those sites
use. Lotta Level3 issues right now. CDNs are often peered as close to the
major ISP hubs as possible for speed reasons, but it can unfortunately result
in these kind of chained outages. Since a lot of companies pump full site
traffic through CDNs, it can appear as them being down.

------
tehwalrus
all the things people are reporting down are working fine for me from the UK.

EDIT: except, I don't have a Digital Ocean NY instance I can try. Those might
be down, but their website's fine.

------
ollydbg
Looks like DO Europe nodes are up.

------
acesubido
tumblr seems to be down on my side

~~~
mikecane
I can't reach Tumblr either, or Toogles (YouTube search site).

~~~
easy_rider
Contrary to Tumblr, Toogles works from Amsterdam, NL.

